# prostitute - euphemism



## tFighterPilot

In the Israeli media, when there's an article involving a prostitute, she's usually called נערת ליווי na'arát livúy (escort girl) instead of the proper name זונה zoná. 

Is there a similar thing in your country\language?


----------



## apmoy70

In the Greek Media, the euphemism of a prostitute is «ιερόδουλη» /ie'roðuli/ (fem. nom. sing.) and «ιερόδουλες» /ie'roðules/ in plural.
The noun is an ancient one, «ἱερόδουλη» hĭĕ'rŏdoulē (fem.) and described a temple female slave in the service of a specific deity, often with the connotation of religious sexual rites (e.g the female templecourtesans at Corinth). Compound, adj. «ἱερός, -ὰ, -όν» hĭĕ'rŏs, hĭĕ'ră, hĭĕ'rŏn (masc. fem. neut.) --> _sacred_ (with obscure etymology) + noun «δοῦλος, -λη, -ον» 'doulŏs, 'doulē, 'doulŏn (masc. fem. neut.) --> _slave_ (of unknown etymology)


----------



## fdb

“Prostitute” is actually a euphemism itself. The genuine English word is “harlot” or “whore”.


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

orospu : whore

sanitized version is *hayat kadını*: (life woman)..  I guess we call them this because maybe we think that they do this because life wasn't kind to them.


----------



## Maroseika

Russian:
путана (putana) 
гетера (hetaera)
ночная бабочка (night butterfly) 
публичная женщина (lit. public woman) 
женщина легкого поведения (woman of easy virtue)


----------



## rusita preciosa

fdb said:


> “Prostitute” is actually a euphemism itself. The genuine English word is “harlot” or “whore”.


In AE I hear "street walker", "escort girl"; the "official" term is "sex worker".


----------



## Hamlet2508

What about _*slut*_ ?


----------



## apmoy70

Maroseika said:


> Russian:
> путана (putana)
> гетера (hetaera)
> ...


It's amazing that you use the name hetaera for the prostitute, we don't, it's an archaism for us.
The use of «πουτάνα» /pu'tana/ (fem.) is considered a profanity.


fdb said:


> ...
> “Prostitute” is actually a euphemism itself. The genuine English word is “harlot” or “whore”.


The genuine Greek word for the prostitute is «πόρνη» /'porni/ (fem.) which is an ancient word, «πόρνη» 'pŏrnē (fem.), from the verb «πέρνημι» 'pĕ'rnēmĭ --> _to sell_ (PIE root *per-, _to traffic in, to sell_).
Another (rarely used) euphemism is «παλ(λ)ακίδα» /pala'ciða/ (fem.), a Classical feminine noun «παλλακίς» păllā'kīs --> _concubine, a woman who offers herself in ritual prostitution_ (with obscure etymology, cognate with the Latin pælex --> _mistress_)


----------



## rusita preciosa

apmoy70 said:


> It's amazing that you use the name hetaera for the prostitute, we don't, it's an archaism for us.



Maroseika may disagree with me, but I have absolutely no association between a random contamporary prostitute (and much less a PC term for a prostitute) and hetaera (or the Russian term for it). To me heatera is very specific to high society in ancient Greece.


----------



## rayloom

Two euphemisms are used Arabic:
فتيات الليل _fatayaat_ al-layl "girls of the night"
بائعات الهوى _baa'i3aat al-hawaa_ "Sellers (f) of desire" (or something of the sort)


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: "meisjes van plezier", girls of pleasure, might be one...


----------



## Hamlet2508

German (slightly derogatory)  "Damen vom Gewerbe"


----------



## Frank78

Hamlet2508 said:


> German (slightly derogatory)  "Damen vom Gewerbe"



This is a rather stiff expression used by people who are afraid of saying "Prostituierte" which is the common word in the media.

My favourite is "Bordsteinschwalbe" (kerb swallow) though.



apmoy70 said:


> The genuine Greek word for the prostitute is «πόρνη» /'porni/ (fem.) which is an ancient word, «πόρνη» 'pŏrnē (fem.), from the verb «πέρνημι» 'pĕ'rnēmĭ --> _to sell_ (PIE root *per-, _to traffic in, to sell_).



Now I know where "porn" comes from.


----------



## shawnee

apmoy70 said:


> In the Greek Media, the euphemism of a prostitute is «ιερόδουλη» )


Thanks for that apmoy, Owing to thefact that in my laziness I keep up with Greek media in the Enlish version, I'd not come across this before. I can't however, imagine using it without a touch of irony; I mean holy- worker/slave? Is there not some tongue-in-cheek in the media use of this term?


----------



## apmoy70

shawnee said:


> Thanks for that apmoy, Owing to thefact that in my laziness I keep up with Greek media in the Enlish version, I'd not come across this before. I can't however, imagine using it without a touch of irony; I mean holy- worker/slave?


Hi shawnee,

Actually that's the accepted euphemism for the prostitute.
In fact the girls name themselves «ιερόδουλη/ιερόδουλες» (Prostitution here is legal and regulated. The girls of the said profession, are monitored regularly by health inspectors for STDs and keep a health personal record where they are officially called _"holy slaves"_).  


shawnee said:


> Is there not some tongue-in-cheek in the media use of this term?


You could use «εκδιδόμενη γυναίκα/εκδιδόμενες γυναίκες» /ekði'ðomeni ʝi'neka/ (fem. nom. sing.) /ekði'ðomenes ʝi'neces/ (fem. nom. pl.) instead, lit. _disseminated woman_.
But it's considered bookish nowadays and if you use the term (with the reduplication of the verb) you'll be considered highbrowed.


----------



## shawnee

Fantastic answer as we have come to expect from you apmoy. Ευχαριστώ.
I should add that our media refers to such women as 'sex workers', which really isnt a euphemism at all.


----------



## ThomasK

Hamlet2508 said:


> German (slightly derogatory)  "Damen vom Gewerbe"


Dutch: "dames van lichte zeden" (ladies lacking good morals, of light 'moral quality') - or of the light cavalry (but that is something I have just found somewhere, I did not know that).


----------



## L'irlandais

Hamlet2508 said:


> What about _*slut*_ ?


Hello Hamlet2508,
Slut is frequently used as an insult ;  it's harsh rather than a being euphemism for prostitute.  Shouldn't a euphemism be mild or less direct?


----------



## Hamlet2508

^You are absolutely right of course. Don't know what got into my head to post that word.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Frank78 said:


> "Damen vom Gewerbe" This is a rather stiff expression used by people who are afraid of saying "Prostituierte"



Quite common in parts of Austria though.


----------



## sound shift

Streetwalker
Call girl
Woman of the night


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch, another one: *straatmadeliefje*, street daisy...


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Maroseika may disagree with me, but I have absolutely no association between a random contamporary prostitute (and much less a PC term for a prostitute) and hetaera (or the Russian term for it). To me heatera is very specific to high society in ancient Greece.


I don't mean of course it's used in the colloquial speech, but as a newspaper eiphemism it is encountered.


----------



## apmoy70

And another one in Greek which is now considered obsolete (it was the norm to name prostitutes like that in late 19th/early 20th c.):
«Γυνὴ/γυναῖκαι ἐλευθερίων ἠθῶν»
/ʝi'ni elefθe'rion i'θon/ (fem. nom. sing.) /ʝi'nece elefθe'rion i'θon/ (fem. nom. pl.) lit. "woman/women of free morals"


----------



## rusita preciosa

Speaking of obsolete terms,
On the Atlantic coast of New Jersey there is a small Victorian resort town of Cape May. Like any resort town of that time it had a "red light" district, and apparently girls who worked it, were called *saucy women*. 

The reason I'm giving this detail is that I'm not sure if that was a regionalism or an overall AE term of the time (e.g. would the same term have been used, say, in San Francisco?).


----------



## xmarabout

In French, there are a lot of synonyms/euphemisms for prostitute:
- femme de petite vertue (lit.:woman of light virtue)
- femme de mauvaise vie (lit. woman of bad life)
- femme publique (lit. public woman)
- old: péripatéticienne, courtisane, ribaude
- poetic : marchande d'amour (tradeswoman of love)
- crude: putain, pute, marie-couche-toi-là, trainée, poule, câtin, ...


----------



## fdb

Actually, the usual word for "prostitute" in French is "fille". You can tell from the context whether it means "daughter" or "prostitute". If you want to say "girl" you should say "jeune fille", which bad translators render as "young girl".


----------



## apmoy70

xmarabout said:


> In French, there are a lot of synonyms/euphemisms for prostitute:
> ...
> - old: péripatéticienne...


It's really-really interesting that you used the Greek word for the prostitute who solicits by street-walking (péripatéticienne) instead of the Latin circulatrix (which described the same concept). 

A few more in Ancient Greek:

A) «Κασσαλβάς» kăssāl'bās (fem.) and «κάσσα» 'kāssă (fem.) from the masculine nouns «κασ(σ)ᾶς» kā's(s)ās and «κάσσος» 'kāssŏs --> _a carpet_ or _skin, felt, used particularly as a covering for a horse, a saddle to sit upon_ with obscure etymology (probably a Semitic or Persian loan). The Latin "scortum" which was the common name of whore for the Romans, is probably a calque of the Greek name(s) (and derives from the neut. noun "scortum" --> _the skin of an animal_, metaph. _the female pudenda_). 
B) «Χαμαιτύπη» xămæ'tūpē (fem.) a compound word:  Adv. «χαμαὶ» xā'mæ --> _on the earth, on the ground_ + verb «τύπτω» 'tūptō --> _beat, strike, smite_; according to Suidas Lexicon, «χαμαιτύπη» derives «ἀπὸ τοῦ χαμαὶ κειμένην ὀχεύεσθαι» (she copulates while lying on the ground).


----------



## rayloom

apmoy70 said:


> A few more in Ancient Greek:
> 
> A) «Κασσαλβάς» kăssāl'bās (fem.) and «κάσσα» 'kāssă (fem.) from the masculine nouns «κασ(σ)ᾶς» kā's(s)ās and «κάσσος» 'kāssŏs --> _a carpet_ or _skin, felt, used particularly as a covering for a horse, a saddle to sit upon_ with obscure etymology (probably a Semitic or Persian loan). The Latin "scortum" which was the common name of whore for the Romans, is probably a calque of the Greek name(s) (and derives from the neut. noun "scortum" --> _the skin of an animal_, metaph. _the female pudenda_).
> B) «Χαμαιτύπη» xămæ'tūpē (fem.) a compound word:  Adv. «χαμαὶ» xā'mæ --> _on the earth, on the ground_ + verb «τύπτω» 'tūptō --> _beat, strike, smite_; according to Suidas Lexicon, «χαμαιτύπη» derives «ἀπὸ τοῦ χαμαὶ κειμένην ὀχεύεσθαι» (she copulates while lying on the ground).



Going back to ancient languages, Classical Arabic had also 2 euphemisms:
-ذوات الأعلام dhawaat al-a3laam: Those of the flags. Since brothels actually had flags over them.
-قحبة qa7ba, literally "cougher (f). Since prostitutes would signal men passing-by by coughing or "ahem"ing.
The latter has become really offensive in modern Arabic, since the older meaning of the root is no longer used. Even the non-euphemistic terms in Classical Arabic have now become more neutral!


----------



## leticiapuravida

rusita preciosa said:


> In AE I hear "street walker", "escort girl"; the "official" term is "sex worker".



In American English there is a whole range of euphemisms -- in addition to those above, you may hear "escort" (without "girl" - i don't know if I've ever heard that variant), "call girl", "lady of the night", "working girl", plus some others more insulting.  Different ones are more appropriate in different contexts. 

The term "sex worker" is currently the most "politically correct", and also the most academic -- often used by those who are striving for neutrality in their use of the term, in the face of arguments on one side that prostitution is exploitative and demeaning, and, on the other side, that prostitution is a legitimate and potentially even empowering choice for generating income that should not be overlaid with terms that imply any moral judgement.  In that contect, "sex worker" (possibly also by virtue of being a comparatively new term) seems the least "loaded' of the terms, the closest to being merely descriptive.  Moreover, it is not gendered, unlike some of the other terms mentioned, which specifically refer to women.

Having said all that, and going back to the context of tFighterPilot's original question. it is not the dominant term in the media. In the US, in a newspaper story, you're more likely to hear "prostitute", "escort", or "call girl".   And "prostitute" *tends *to refer to sex workers who pick up clients on street corners, whereas "escort" and "call girl" almost always refer to sex workers whose services are arranged in advance.

"Lady of the night" and "working girl" are much more "polite" terms, the kind of thing your grandmother, or someone trying to be especially delicate, might say.


----------



## Maroseika

xmarabout said:


> - old: péripatéticienne,



I wonder what would think of it disciples of Aristotle...


----------



## Villeggiatura

Greek: πτωχελένη (πτωχή - Ἑλένη, beggarly Helen)

I've heard there was a term_ comtesse hygiénique_ used in aristocratic circles, could anyone please elaborate on that?


----------



## ThomasK

[...] (reply to deleted post) The Greek ones are really euphemistic. I cannot think of euphemisms in Dutch...


----------



## Panceltic

Slovene:

_prijateljica noči_ (a friend of the night)
_pocestnica_ (one who is on the street)
_lahko dekle_ (an easy girl)

I personally quite like the expressions _hotnica_ and _vlačuga_  They are a bit archaic, not used nowadays.

Their profession is sometimes called _najstarejša obrt_ (the oldest trade).


----------



## Radioh

Call girl(gái gọi), chick(gà), or girl(gái) in some contexts.


----------



## 810senior

I'm afraid I haven't ever seen and heard of an Euphemism for it in Japanese.

Prostitute: 売春婦bai-shun-fu(sell-spring-lady) a lady who selling her spring (spring is a metaphor of having sex)
(in a figurative way) 花売りhanauri(flower seller or the act of selling flowers), a flower here refers to female genitals figuratively and seldom is it used in formal speech but only in fictions.


----------



## Encolpius

Maroseika said:


> Russian:  *ночная бабочка (night butterfly)*


Oh my Gosh!  I was about to boast about a nice Hungarian expression we have and you have the same.
I wonder other Slavic languages know it, too. I doubt we copied it from Russian.

*Hungarian*:
*éjjeli pillangó *[night butterfly] and I think it sounds as poetic as in Russian
*repedtsarkú* [the one with chapped heels]
there are moe but not so interesting.


----------



## Penyafort

In *Catalan*, probably following the trend in other languages, I have also read and heard the euphemism _sex worker _on the media, rendered as:

*treballadora del sexe
treballadora sexual
professional del sexe*​
*Escort *sounds like that 'professional-looking' new term for what might also be referred to as *acompanyant* (companion), understandable since it looks like *escorta*, the word used for protection escorts. Literary words to refer to high-standard ones from ancient times are *cortesana *_'courtesan'_ and, related to the Greek world, *hetera *_'hetaira'_.

The traditional euphemisms, most of them common to those in other languages, are (or were):

*dona pública *= _public woman_
*dona de la vida* = _life woman_
*dona de món *(or *dona mundana*) = _world woman_
*dona errada *= _misguided woman_
*dona de cadira *= _chair woman_
*pecadora *= _sinful woman_​The word *puça *'flea' was a euphemism in the sense that it was simply a deviation from the common *puta*, the pan-Romance vulgar one from *putta.

Some words referring to harlots in Catalan, many of them somewhat literary or old-fashioned these days, are:

*bagassa*, ancient form, likely from a pre-Roman root
*bandarra*, probably derived from _mandra_ 'laziness'
*bardaixa*, from a Middle Persian word for _slave_, via Arabic or Turkish
*barjaula*, likely an occitanism (Provençal _barjar 'chatter'_)
*barram*, from a semantic evolution of the other meaning of the word, 'jaws', of pre-Roman origin
*bordellera*, from _bordell _'brothel'
*cantonera*, from _cantó _'corner'
*carrerista*, from _carrer _'street'
*marcolfa*, from the Germanic name of the wife of Bertoldo, character in a popular Italian tale from the 17th century
*meretriu*, from Latin _meretrice(m)_
*meuca*, from one of the names for the owl, a night bird, coming from the sounds of it being similar to the _*meu*s _'miaows' of a cat
*pendó*, probably from the Spanish _pendón_
*pepa*, from the short form used for the common female name _Josepa_
*qualsevol*, literally 'anyone', similar in use to the Spanish _una cualquiera_, from Latin _quale se *volet_

Of these above, _meuca _and _bagassa _are probably the ones more used on media after the standard *prostituta*. Most would consider _bandarra _and _pendó _to be colloquial terms.
*
Puta *is considered vulgar, just like in the other Romance languages. To give several emphatic nuances to the word, Catalan uses suffixes similarly to what other Romance languages do: *putot, putarrot, puteta, putassa, putanga, putona, putarringa*, etc. Funnily, the term is not considered so vulgar when used with masculine modifiers, meaning then 'clever, sharp'.

Several other local ones exist. And as usual, in common informal speech, non-Catalan slang words taken from Spanish are often heard too.
​


----------



## Nawaq

Maybe I am the only one to say that but in a "funny" way, when I used to see girls dressed in nothing (at school or elsewhere), with my mother I called them "prostipatétiputes", for a mix of "prostituée", "péripatéticienne", and "pute"... also fille de joie, tapineuse (from "tapin").


----------



## sound shift

No one has mentioned "vice girl" so far. I wouldn't use the term myself, but the BrE press seems to be fond of it.


----------



## Englishmypassion

leticiapuravida said:


> In American English there is a whole range of euphemisms -- in addition to those above, you may hear "working girl",
> 
> "Lady of the night" and "working girl" are much more "polite" terms.



Jeez, you use "working girls" for them! What about "working women"?


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish:
*Kobieta lekkich obyczajów* - woman of light customs 


Panceltic said:


> _pocestnica_ (one who is on the street)


*Ulicznica* - street woman, little archaic and not really an euphemism.
Kobieta lekko prowadząca się - woman leading herself (her lifestyle etc.) lightly
Burdello is sometimes called in Polish as *dom publiczny *(public house). 
*Dama do towarzystwa *- lady to keep company. 
*Córa Koryntu *- the daughter of Corint. 
*Franca, lampucera, murwa. *


----------



## Encolpius

Let's wait what *Czech *natives will say/think but I found in the latest Czech dictionary *noční motýl* [night butterfly], too, but not in the older ones. Maybe a neologism.


----------



## 810senior

I recall 闇に咲く花_yami-ni saku hana_(lit. a flower that blooms in darkness) referred to as a metaphor of prostitutes in a gloomy back street.


----------



## velisarius

Karton Realista said:


> *Córa Koryntu *- the daughter of Corint.



Ancient Corinth was very famous for its prostitutes. 
_
“The temple of Aphrodite was so rich that it employed more than a thousand hetairas,[16] whom both men and women had given to the goddess. Many people visited the town on account of them, and thus these hetairas contributed to the riches of the town: for the ship captains frivolously spent their money there, hence the saying: ‘The voyage to Corinth is not for every man’. _
From the Wikipedia article, "Prostitution in Ancient Greece".


----------



## Pugnator

Maroseika said:


> путана (putana)


On Italian exist "puttana" and on Neapolitan "puttana/pottana" .


----------



## twinklestar

鸡 chick for female one ;鸭 duck for male;
站街：standing on the street         used as a noun
三陪：three escorts- drinking, playing, sleeping, etc.
按摩女：massaging woman
卖春女: Spring-selling woman
外围女：Peripheral female 
援交：escort (It is a loan word from Taiwan, and I think it  is origianally from Japan or Korea. )
交际花: socialising flower

青楼女子：green-building woman
神女:goddess woman
风尘女子：wind and dust woman
小姐：miss
烟花女：firework woman
There are more than 100 terms for prostitute in Chinese and its dialects.

PS. As I know there is a Japanese term -慰安妇　comfort woman.


----------



## velisarius

Very...colourful.  How can "green-building woman" be explained, twinklestar?


----------



## twinklestar

velisarius said:


> Very...colourful.  How can "green-building woman" be explained, twinklestar?



Green building refers to brothel in euphemism in some ancient Chinese poems, thus the women who lived inside were prostitutes.

I don't know why "green building" allures to brothel.


----------



## velisarius

So I guess ordinary buildings in China would not be painted green then? It might be embarrassing to have to live in one.


----------



## Englishmypassion

"Socializing woman" sounds as if it referred to a public relation officer!  "Firework woman" really sounds glamorous. 
I had heard of red light areas but never heard "green-building woman" before.


----------



## twinklestar

velisarius said:


> So I guess ordinary buildings in China would not be painted green then? It might be embarrassing to have to live in one.



Eureka! I found the origin from an etymology dictionary of the Chinese language.

"Green building" originally refers to a well-decorated luxurious building of an ancient Chinese emperor's. The building was officially named Xingguang Building, and its nickname was Green Building because it was painted in green. Then later it refers to the luxurious brothels. Roughly I would interpret so.

(I have also posted the question on a forum specialised in Chinese linguistics and language. If I get any interesting answers, I will let you know. And probably other Chinese forum members will give some good answers.)


Englishmypassion said:


> "Socializing woman" sounds as if it referred to a public relation officer!



It is socialising_ *flower* _literally. 

Generally they are for upscale clients either rich or powerful people.

Oh yes, they play a role of public relation among those rich or powerful people too, mostly by sleeping with them in exchange of business, political info, and money for different parties/people. Your intuition is sharp. 

Green-building doesn't exist nowadays. It is just a euphemism for brothel, especially literal.  Prostitution is illegalised in China, though it exists illegally underground.


----------



## Messquito

In Taiwan there's another rather new one:
賣茶的 (Tea seller)
We sometimes call a brothel 摸摸茶(touchy-touchy tea (shop)), where they use 「茶(tea/drinks)」as a slogan for "sex service". They often serve beverages (which is also what the 茶 is for) and provides "extra service" like "半茶(half tea)=半套(half set)" service or "全茶(whole tea)=全套(whole set)" service.


----------



## Rani_Author

In Indonesian (from the top to bottom--polite-> more polite-> the most polite one):

- Perempuan cabul: dirty woman.
- Wanita murahan: cheap woman.
- Ayam kampus: campus chicken. (For female college student who works like that)
- Gadis panggilan: callgirl.
- Wanita panggilan: callwoman.
- Wanita malam: woman of the night.
- Wanita tuna susila: immoral woman.
- Pekerja seks: sex worker. (This euphemism is usually used in articles of newspapers or news of television)
- Kupu-kupu malam: night butterfly. (This is the best euphemism. The most polite one. It's usually used in the lyrics of songs, poems, or novels.)

All of them are polite terms.

The impolite ones (from the left to right--the most impolite->more impolite->impolite) are "lonte" (whore), "sundal" (slut), "perempuan jalang" (bitch). They are the best terms to insult. But, the very hard literature works always use these kinds of terms.

"Prostitute" is "pelacur" in Indonesian. In the normal sense. Not too polite, not too impolite.

All of them are used for female prostitutes.

For men, we just call them simply with "gigolo". Nothing else term. If the terms above are changed to any men, the meanings would change, like:
- Lelaki cabul: man loves to ravish, rape, or think nasty matters too often.
- Lelaki murahan: playboy. But, specifically the man doesn't choose which girls or women (whether they are from low-class, middle-class, or high-class) he makes love with.
- Lelaki malam: man loves to hang out in the night until dawn or doesn't love to sleep at all at night.



Encolpius said:


> Oh my Gosh!  I was about to boast about a nice Hungarian expression we have and you have the same.
> I wonder other Slavic languages know it, too. I doubt we copied it from Russian.
> 
> *Hungarian*:
> *éjjeli pillangó *[night butterfly] and I think it sounds as poetic as in Russian
> *repedtsarkú* [the one with chapped heels]
> there are moe but not so interesting.



Indonesian has "kupu-kupu malam" as the translation of "night butterfly". It's also so poetic, I think. And I also doubt if it was adopted or adapted from any Slavic or Finno-Ugric languages. Indonesian adopted and adapted Dutch, Arabic, and English in the majority of words. Good to know that we have the similarity of idiom.


----------



## ilocas2

one euphemism from Czech:

*kněžka lásky* - priestess of love



> twinklestar said:
> There are more than 100 terms for prostitute in Chinese and its dialects.


----------



## projectsemitic

*Amharic*
prostitute-ሸርሙጣ-_shärmuṭa_ 
Cannot recall hearing this on the news but ሴተኛ አዳሪ-_setäña adari _is more likely to be used.


----------



## leticiapuravida

Englishmypassion said:


> Jeez, you use "working girls" for them! What about "working women"?



I can't imagine you'd ever hear "working women" used in this meaning in AmE.

"Working girl" is getting to be a bit of a dated/archaic term, but it can still be heard. It's important to understand, though, it's all about the context. You could say "working girl" in the right context and it would be understood as a neutrally descriptive term that, while a bit paternalistic (referring to a woman as a "girl"), would not be felt as offensive. 

But said in a context where the assumption is you're talking about someone who is a prostitute, or you're talking about a police, criminal, or otherwise "underworld" context, or it's clear you're just trying to insult someone, then "working girl" would be understood in its negative connotation.   (Often accompanied by disapproving facial expression or other similarly disapproving body language.)

Context is everything.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Thanks a ton, leticia.


----------



## Nawaq

Remember another one: _fille légère _(_fille facile _maybe also, depends).

Also, _demi-castor _(no idea why, if someone know...).
_Fille de/du (?) trottoir_ (sidewalk girl).
_Marcheuse_ (walker).
_Racoleuse _(_re + accoler _"take by the collar").
The ones that sound "professional" _call-girl_, _escorte_, _escort-girl, _etc.
Some old ones and others I found on the net: _nuiteuse_ (prostitute working by night), _ménesse_, _michetonneuse_ (apparently an "occasional" prostitute) etc.
Also _poufiasse_ (before meaning a vulgar woman ...).


----------

